# Newly adopted poodle with dominance issues



## BlueTaelon (Sep 17, 2014)

I am having a rough day with our 2 new family members, our chihuahua tried to kill the neighbors cat that came in though an open window and then it attacked the poodle when I went to put his leash on to go potty. Until today it was just my daughter his owner that wasn't allowed to touch the poodle, now its everyone. The dog is seriously jealous and territorial and I feel terrible but I'm thinking of returning him to the non kill shelter, he needs a home where he's an only child

The poodle we thought was 2 year old but they mixed up the paperwork with him and and the other poodle in the kennel he's actually at least 5 or older and showing signs of arthritis. I think this is day 6 with the poodle here and even though I take him out every 1-2 hours he's marking his territory including peeing on my bed! (please tell me that Natures Miracle Advanced really works) He growls at you when you try to move him from places he shouldn't be and last night he claimed my bed and my young daughters pillow (she sleeps with me), when I tried moving him he did his usual growling which I ignored and when he refused to move I went to pick him up and he attacked me and tried chasing me out of the room. I had to get him out of the room with a pillow between us and close the door. Its very clear this dog was spoiled by his previous owner, complete with heated canned dog food and he was carried every where, after he potties he just stands there and looks at you and will not walk period, you must pick him up and carry him back in. He will even relax and sleep in your arms when carried around. He's also chewing up anything made from trees, tissue, cardboard, puzzle pieces. I'm new to dog ownership and trying to figure this out, I've always had cats who don't tend to have mental health issues beyond the typical cat crazies. 

What kind of fight am I in for? Is this something we can solve safely or does he need to go to a home with another senior to be spoiled rotten since thats what he expects?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Frankly, I think that these dogs have too many issues for anyone who is not very experienced with dogs, and the shelter should never have matched them with you. I certainly would not keep both of them, especially if you have a child in the house, and would think long and had about returning both of them. Were you offered any advice and support for behavioural issues? Can you afford to get advice from a qualified behaviourist? There are lots of things that you can do to improve behaviour, even in an adult dog, but they take time and perseverance. 

As a very first step I would teach the poodle the on/off game, using treats and praise to encourage him to move to where you want him to be. And I would NOT allow him in the bedroom! Nor would I indulge his wish to be carried, even if it means standing waiting for him to move. I don't know about being dominant - this sounds to me like an animal that has been spoilt silly, and needs to understand that the world no longer revolves around his whims (and this is from someone who shares her bed with dogs and cats, bakes treats for them, and organises days out to include trips to their favourite places - but even my animals know that there are limits!). It may help to think of him as a recalcitrant two year old child, and act accordingly...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with Fjm. Were there not a child in the house I might call a behaviorist and seek professional help, but I simply would not take a chance with a child. If the dog were to bite the child it could mean euthanizing the dog. Not fair to the dog or the child. 

Honestly too, I would not have the energy to deal with this. I would have when I was younger though


----------



## BlueTaelon (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you, those have been my exact thoughts this afternoon, I did call the behaviorist the shelter recommended and the first visit is $45 then its $90hr which is a bit much to me when I know its going to take a number of visits. They were gotten as companion animals for my special needs children but they are requiring more work then toddlers! The Chihuahua went after the poodle again a little while ago I feel horrible but these animals are not a good fit for our family and I really would not have taken the poodle had I realized he was a senior dog. I know they come with risks just due to the age and they are more likely to bite due to pain and such. I friend suggested to make absolutely sure any poodle we get is no more then 2 years and has been with a foster family to be vetted first rather then just the shelter and to get 2 poodles rather then mixing breeds since they tend to get along better with other poodles.


----------



## SteviM95 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Try just 1*

Maybe return the chihuahua and give the poodle some time being the only dog. I had adopted a poodle that was considered "bad", but he was really just the very bottom of the totem pole and was being bullied ALOT. He was so fearful that he would strike out with little provocation. I gave him his own kennel, and supervised him/protected him around the other dogs. He didn't warm up to ALL children...but he was a totally different dog, and he was loyal with every cell in his body.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

BlueTaelon said:


> I am having a rough day with our 2 new family members
> 
> Hi
> You took on a lot taking 2 dogs at once. It sounds like the 2 dogs are vying for and trying to get top position in the home.
> ...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

PoodleFoster;
I mentioned this in a previous post said:


> If you decide to give the poodle a try, I would take PoodleFoster up on this very generous offer! If you feel like you have the energy and time (no one would blame you if you just take him back and get a different dog more suited to you), and if you like the poodle. But he's not what you were looking for and he sounds like a handful, plus he may never really be trustworthy, and you have the kids.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What kind of shelter would give two dogs to a novice owner, especially when both of the dogs seem to have behavioral problems? I think the OP was set up for failure by the group that gave them the two dogs. 

I frankly think she should return both of them. Neither sounds suitable for a home with a young special needs child. If the dog is really supposed to be a companion to this child then the OP needs a dog that is absolutely rock solid with children and everything else. I my thinking that means a well chosen puppy that is trained from early on to be what the OP is hoping for.

I am working right now with a family that has a dog they got at age two from a local town shelter. They had the assistance of a family member who is a vet in choosing the dog who is very sweet and smart. She picks up on what I am teaching her to do very quickly. However they have now had her for nine months. She is finally comfortable in her new home and there are some new behaviors that are undesirable starting to emerge, like problems with the cats. She has been unhappy having them near her food. I am truly hoping this isn't a sign of real serious resource guarding. The family has a 4 year old and another child expected in the spring. The family understands that it is vitally important to work hard on this dog now to make sure that she can remain with them. They are also experienced dog owners and do their homework in between my visits. 

Rescue dogs can be an enigma and are not generally appropriate for inexperienced owners unless they are rescued puppies IMO.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! I definitely feel these dogs are not a good match for a special needs family! You have enough with just taking care of your child....it's up to you to try working it out, but just remember, it only take seconds for a severe bite that might leave a scar on a little ones face because the child wanted to 'kiss the dog'!!!!! I think they should be rehomed to single dog homes!
It behooves me why a Chihuahua & a small Poodle were given to a family with children that have no dog experience in the first place! Especially dogs that seem not to have been raised with small children! 
I am so sorry your first experience is not a good one.............but if you do decide to rehome, know that there IS a good dog for your needs somewhere if you are careful in your search!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

totally agree that these dogs should go back to the shelter. i have no doubt someone who can concentrate on the dogs can work things out. but to be honest, i would never trust either dog alone with a child, let alone a special needs child, even if it appeared that training had "worked." it's a question of priorities. the children come first and i simply would not be able to take the chance of any harm coming to them from the dog.


----------



## Kings mommy (Oct 5, 2014)

I agree. Take the dogs back! I knew a little 3yr old that was badly hurt by a rotti that was just playing to rough. This little boy almost died! I never would have rescued King if I had a small child at home. To many variables.


----------

